# Lawn Mower Keeps Cutting Off



## rmisty (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,
Need a little help in trying to figure out why my lawn mower cuts off after mowing just 3-4 feet of grass. Changed spark plugs and checked blades - all checked out fine. Even put in engine cleaner. Only runs / mows for a little longer period when I fill the gas tank to the fullest capcity. However, the mower cuts back off after mowing a short distance or after a 1/4 of the gas is used.

Thanks for your help,
Rmisty


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

How clean is the air filter?

Is the choke or throttle linkage binding anywhere, or are there leaves or clippings lodged in and around the carburetor?

Also, see if there is a relief hole in the gas cap and if there is make sure it isn't plugged with debris.


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Since filling up the tank completely makes it run longer, I would say it's a fuel delivery problem. If there's a fuel filter, replace it. Also check/replace fuel lines that go from the tank to the carb. Check the fuel pickup in the tank and make sure it's clear. Does it run longer/better when choked? 

Last step would be to rebuild the carb with a VERY thorough cleaning as well.


----------



## RDGreen (Aug 20, 2010)

Might check the engine to frame mounting bolts as this is the only way the engine is grounded... Most of the time the mower will run fine when not moving with or without the blades engaged but as your mowing and the power needed to cut changes the engine will move if the bolts are loose and your engine losses ground causing it to cut out and even stall... really common on riders...


----------

